# EFusion DNA 200 Pre-Order - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (8/10/15)

View attachment 36758




* PLEASE NOTE THIS IS PRE-ORDER. WE EXPECT OUR ORDER TO SHIP TO US IN 10-15 DAYS. WE WILL KEEP YOU UPDATED ON THE PROGRESS IF ANY DELAYS. BUT ACCORDING TO SUPPLIER, EVERYTHING IS ON TRACK.*

Here it is folks. From the makers of the Esquare and Tan Mod, Lost Vape is following up their Esquare DNA 40 with the Efusion DNA 200. This box is absolutely gorgeous, housing an authentic Evolv DNA 200 with a 1300 mAh FullyMax battery. Precision machined out of 6061 T6 aluminum, polished, and then anodized and finished with Pioneer Metal Finishing's Bright Dip Anodized Gloss Finish.

This is a serious contender for the highest quality mod available on the market today and we would put this up against any mod out there including the highest end U.S. made mods. This thing is absolute class and you can tell immediately how well made this mod is as soon as you hold it in your hand and see it with your own eyes. From the overall design, size, materials used, and finish, to the placement of the of buttons and screen you'll be quickly impressed and know that this is a professionally designed mod from a company who has evolved into a world class player in this very crowded market space. Every aspect has been designed and executed flawlessly. Lost Vape even paid close attention to the design of the battery connector, utilizing an XT30 connector (standard connector for LiPo batteries) for maximum compatibility and user serviceability. No soldering to change battery here folks. Just unscrew the back panel, unplug the battery and replace with a new battery.You charge in-device via the micro USB balanced charging board which keeps all 3 cells balanced while charging. This device should win awards for what they've been able to squeeze into such a sleek mod with so much style and grace while enhancing the overall usability of the mod. This mod is loaded with well designed little touches, such as an XT30 battery connector and custom milled ultra responsive stainless steel buttons, that make it a pleasure to vape on and looks amazing too!! They really thought of everything with this little powerhouse including performance enhancing nickel plated phosphor copper battery contacts, stainless steel 510 connector with a spring loaded nickel plated brass center pin.

Fully upgradeable firmware will keep this beauty up to date as Evolv rolls out new functionality. No more what you buy is what you get. The sky is the limit with Evolv's Escribe software with 93 configurable items from inputting custom coil material curves to setting up 8 different profiles so your mod remembers what atomizer has what build. No need for a mod per atomizer anymore. This sweet box supports 8 atomizers with fully configurable settings for each one. This is a true game changer and we can tell you, it's no hype. This is the real deal!!

Details:

Powered by Evolv DNA200 Temperature Protection Board
With Evolv's Escribe Software, Dial In Your Perfect Vape With Over 93 Options
Precision CNC milled 6061 T6 aluminum body
Polished and Bright Dip Anodized Gloss Finish
Nickel plated phosphor copper battery contacts
Micro-USB on-board charging (cord included)
Pass-thru charging functionality
Stainless steel 510 atomizer connector
Ultra responsive custom milled stainless steel buttons
Spring loaded nickel plated brass center pin
Uses a FullyMax 1300mAh 3S battery (Included)
User serviceable LiPo battery
Dimensions: 85mm*60mm*25mm
Finishes: black, silver, red
Standard cover material: Carbon Fiber
Designed and Manufactured by Lost Vape

Secure yours now:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders/products/efusion-dna-200-lost-vapes

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## method1 (8/10/15)

How many watts? 200?


----------



## Sir Vape (8/10/15)

Yes it is Sir Hardwicks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## method1 (8/10/15)

hmmmmmm so tempting!


----------



## Sir Vape (12/10/15)

Red sold out. Still some black and silver available 

Updated news that they shipping end of week


----------



## Sir Vape (22/10/15)

THE EFUSION DNA 200 IS NOW IN STOCK!!!










LIMITED STOCK AVAILABLE!!!
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/efusion-dna-200-lost-vapes

Please note all pre-orders will be shipping tomorrow


----------



## method1 (22/10/15)

Now in sock? Is that a special protective cover?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape (22/10/15)

method1 said:


> Now in sock? Is that a special protective cover?



lol yeah I'll give you a free sock it with it mmmmkkkay

Corrected. Thank you Sir Hardwicks


----------



## method1 (22/10/15)

Sir Vape said:


> lol yeah I'll give you a free sock it with it mmmmkkkay
> 
> Corrected. Thank you Sir Hardwicks



the sock makes it MUCH more enticing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

